# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  New endeavour

## fteocs

Hi

been reading many many posts with many many useful information and experiences.....trying our aquascape from fish keeping hobby (just simple goldfishes)

----------


## veridicaldream

Looks nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fteocs

Planted yesterday, today is day 2. Removed the wood thought it would stay as I anchor it rather tightly against gaps of the stones but it floated when filled up tank.

planting is not ideal...could be much better and wasted some plants...inexperienced...more to learn.

first pic....the overall view..is the co2 ok? I set 2.3 bps...counted 23 in 10 seconds timer.
the co2 diffuser is opposite side of out flow and it seems spreading well....pic 2 I saw a mini whirlpool at the corner of the tank above the diffuser and that kind of make the bubbles flow not up but across and then across towards the inlet.

i have co2, light and air pump on timer....




Pic 2 mini whirlpool

----------


## hann

Goldfish might not be suitable for planted setup as they tend to Chee your plants.

----------


## fteocs

This is a new setup.goldfish in another tank....
understood...goldfish with just pebbles and simple ornaments

----------


## hann

Goldfish might not be suitable for planted setup as they tend to Chee your plants.

----------


## jackychun

Yellow CO2 indicator means lots of CO2 in the tank. Since it is the beginning period with no fish/shrimps, that is fine. Once you introduce fauna in the tank, should reduce CO2 injection rate a bit (to green colour of CO2 indicator).

I saw the air stone there in your tank. If that is for air pump, IMO it is not necessary for planted tank.  :Smile:

----------


## fteocs

Thanks for feedback.
the air pump is turn on after co2 is off and off before co2 is turn on.

----------


## Shadow

try take out your drop checker (CO2 indicator) for a while, see if the color change. The color should change to blue.

----------


## fteocs

> try take out your drop checker (CO2 indicator) for a while, see if the color change. The color should change to blue.


Thanks will do that to check. The purpose for this is to see whether it is indicating correctly? need to do this periodically?

----------


## Shadow

nope just one time will do, just in case the solution expired. Does it ask you do dilute the solution?

----------


## fteocs

> nope just one time will do, just in case the solution expired. Does it ask you do dilute the solution?


Oh Ok, no its premixed no need to dilute. Thanks
I tried, it didnt turn blue but dark green, at least it didnt stay orange/yellow, should be working.
bps wise is about 2.3 (23 per 10 seconds) when going to add livestock, will ease to 1 bps for a few days to let plant get use to it.

----------


## fteocs

Tank Temperature is about 30 C. can the plants grow? or really no choice but to get chiller?

----------


## greenie

> Tank Temperature is about 30 C. can the plants grow? or really no choice but to get chiller?


Sure they can. Where you get this idea tropical plants don't grow at 30C?

These where my tanks setup in 2001, without chiller or fan.
tank123xx.jpgtherock.jpg

Only a small amount of plants species require cooler temp.

----------


## fteocs

Thanks, noted. Will save not to get chiller, the most get a fan if temp if too high....today check reach 31c.
tank getting a little cloudy....bacteria activated.....

----------


## fteocs

I am having all seachem fertiliser but couldn't get potassium..no stock at the lfs I went to....
was introduced Bri-well brand... is this brand ok?

----------


## Shadow

> Oh Ok, no its premixed no need to dilute. Thanks
> I tried, it didnt turn blue but dark green, at least it didnt stay orange/yellow, should be working.
> bps wise is about 2.3 (23 per 10 seconds) when going to add livestock, will ease to 1 bps for a few days to let plant get use to it.


yup should be working

----------


## veridicaldream

I bleeping swear I read it as you should be working 
So I Guess i stop stalking the forum now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice rocks you have!

----------


## fteocs

> Nice rocks you have!


thanks,spent quite sometime selecting.

----------


## fteocs

After 1 week....

----------


## fteocs

Starting a nano tank....a fluval spec 3.... had it for sometime didn't make use of it....intend to keep a betta or a couple of angel fishes...

it it will be no co2..... not sure will work or not.....just flourish excel, advanced, comprehensive and small dose of NPK....lighting 4 hours....hope it works....

----------


## fteocs

> After 1 week....


I measured the water....

ammonia is 4ppm, nitrite is 0.25ppm, nitrate is 40ppm...., ...Long wait till cycled.....

----------


## fteocs

How Long does injected co2 stays in the water with lights on and lights off?

----------


## fteocs

What is this tiny larvae looking wriggling thing? I am using Amazonia soil and all tropica 1 2 grow ,the rocks are treated with paraguard,algaeexit.....
spotted 2 so far....are they harmful to the plants and health of tank?
how to remove?

----------


## Bracehero

> What is this tiny larvae looking wriggling thing? I am using Amazonia soil and all tropica 1 2 grow ,the rocks are treated with paraguard,algaeexit.....
> spotted 2 so far....are they harmful to the plants and health of tank?
> how to remove?


Great looking tank!! Any clearer and closer pics of the larvae?? Cant really tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fteocs

Will try to take another shot if see it again....not skill in taking pic.
It's a larvae looking thing wriggling...too small and too deep in tank to be mosquitoe larvae it seems...just not sure whether it will spread or harmful to tank as a whole or bad for fishes when I add few weeks later.

----------


## fteocs

Week 2

The lily pipe already have brown stains, check the purigen also turned brown...this ADA Amazonian AquaSoil really very high in organic materials, bleach the lily pipe and change new purigen....

Tank been pearling quite a bit supposed growth rate is OK, hopefully they will be healthy as well.
Saw some roots anchoring pretty deep

Some Pics

----------


## fteocs

The Nano Tank (No CO2) FluVal SPec 3...
Week 1
Added Nana and Moss Ball

----------


## fteocs

> Will try to take another shot if see it again....not skill in taking pic.
> It's a larvae looking thing wriggling...too small and too deep in tank to be mosquitoe larvae it seems...just not sure whether it will spread or harmful to tank as a whole or bad for fishes when I add few weeks later.


Can't get a good close up shot...will continue to monitor and try to take a better picture......

----------


## Yunzane

> Week 2
> 
> The lily pipe already have brown stains, check the purigen also turned brown...this ADA Amazonian AquaSoil really very high in organic materials, bleach the lily pipe and change new purigen....
> 
> Tank been pearling quite a bit supposed growth rate is OK, hopefully they will be healthy as well.
> Saw some roots anchoring pretty deep
> 
> Some Pics


Great looking tank! Just wondering, what's the plant with the tiny leaves you're using in the foreground? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fteocs

Thanks, they are Monte Carlo...

----------


## Yunzane

> Thanks, they are Monte Carlo...


Thanks man (:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## boonware

Looking good.  :Well done:

----------


## fteocs

> Looking good.


Thanks, still not sure what that wriggling larvae looking thing is and whether it is harmful to the tank as a whole or to fishes that I will be adding later.....

----------


## fteocs

Week 3, ammonia 2ppm, nitrite 5ppm, nitrate 5ppm .
diatom found on rocks....

----------


## fteocs

Nano tank, week 2, ammonia 0.5ppm, nitrite 0.5ppm, nitrate 0.5ppm.

----------


## fteocs

Finally tank is cycled....add fishes (cardinal tetra and rummynose tetra) and a few Yamato shrimps and dwarf Oto

----------


## fteocs

For the nano tank, also cycled...surprisingly 3 weeks to cycle, 1 week faster than the bigger tank.
had a betta and put 2 Yamato shrimps, but overnight, the 2 shrimps jump out of the tank...1 under the table....1 managed to go to the kitchen ...about 6 meters away.....both dead......sigh...

----------


## fteocs

Sad day....two dwarf oto died...not sure why,been in tank for 4 to 5 days, left 2.
water quality is good, 0ppm ammonia,0 ppm nitrite,10 ppm nitrate, ph 6.4-6.6
rummynose are very active, cardinal also...eating well.
rummynose head is much redder than first brought home, gills portion also red..black stripes very distinct .... very nice 
3 Yamato shrimps is active grazing ...
plants...70 to 80% coverage from carpeting perspective though still not as lush...will need another month or so to be fuller and lush I Guess.

hopefully no more casualty....

----------


## jackychun

> Sad day....two dwarf oto died...not sure why,been in tank for 4 to 5 days, left 2.
> water quality is good, 0ppm ammonia,0 ppm nitrite,10 ppm nitrate, ph 6.4-6.6
> rummynose are very active, cardinal also...eating well.
> rummynose head is much redder than first brought home, gills portion also red..black stripes very distinct .... very nice 
> 3 Yamato shrimps is active grazing ...
> plants...70 to 80% coverage from carpeting perspective though still not as lush...will need another month or so to be fuller and lush I Guess.
> 
> hopefully no more casualty....


The plants look good bro. 

Sometimes, the fish died no matter how hard you try. Don't worry much, it is part of the hobby. Slowly when tank is more mature, less casualty in the tank. Sometimes, fish already ill or weak at the store, nothing you can do much. Cheers and keep up the good works! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fteocs

Hi fellow hobbyists

everytime I trim the plants, a couple of rummy nose will die....any idea why? Shock? Cardhinal Tetra ok though, water quality ok

----------


## milk_vanilla

Did your tank cycled ? Or could it be you just wash your hand with soap or other chemical when you trim it? Stress fish could be

----------


## fteocs

Tank fully cycled...plant growing very well and fishes also well, only when after trimming will have casualties...rummy nose...cardinal is ok

----------


## fteocs

My Tank as of 16th July 2017, about 9 weeks old, after a massive trimming
https://youtu.be/h0GkZlBg0Cg

----------


## fteocs

My Tank as of 24th June 2017 about 7 weeks old
https://youtu.be/8dajmKIcf3g

----------

